# Polyhydramnios 28 weeks twins



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

Hello ladies. 

Need your advise as I m v anxious. I had my 28wk growth scan. Both babies were fine however twin2 scan showed up with polyhydramnios. The deepest pool = 100mm. Twin 1 fluid is normal. They are non I'd twns

My GTT is normal.  Now waiting or torch test results n consultant has booked us in fr a scan in 2 weeks. We kept asking question but she was in a hurry and kept referring to wait fr torch results n scan. As ou can appreciate 2 weeks in a lonnnnggg wait. And googling has made it worse for me  

Pls help!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Its fairly common with twins, it may be that no cause is ever found. They are doing all the right tests to rule out infection being the cause, or diabetes. Occasionally it can be a problem with the baby, but I don't think you should jumo to that conclusion just yet. They will keep a close eye on you and monitor you regularly,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Arya (Aug 27, 2010)

Thank you for taking time to respond.. 

Just wanted to update that my 30week scan last week suggest fluid levels had returned to normal and both babies were growing at a good rate.

Thanks again for taking time Ladies. Really appreciate what you do.


----------

